# Tool belt photos



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

One tools I need.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

PC9460, how is it that you're supposedly in China, but you're posting with an IP address from the east coast of the United States?

Oh, short video for you:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> PC9460, how is it that you're supposedly in China, but you're posting with an IP address from the east coast of the United States?


Proxy :shifty:

~Matt


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

tools!


----------



## van2977 (Jan 13, 2010)

I was thinking of a new belt, and getting rid of the one sided pouch with the tie on 99cents hardware sack from depot. So I was wondering if anyone has any feed back on the occidental electricians rig , not the all leather one but the nylon one because it looks a bit lighter. Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have the 1579 pro commercial belt and I love it. granted the price was a little more than what I wanted to pay. I have more room and spots for my tools than I had with my klein powerline series belt. Also I feel it is more comfortable and I like the fact that there is some leather mixed into the belt. Def a great belt.
*
*


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*Oxy for what I need now, tool bag for what I may need later*

I have an Occidental setup: 8003 belt, 5500 tool pouch, 6104 utility bag.

The 8003 3inch wide padded nylon & leather tool belt,
http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belts-accessories/8003-belt.html

the 5500 electrician's leather tool pouch,
http://www.bestbelt.com/product/tool-bags/5500-toolbag.html

the 6104 compact leather double bag.
http://www.bestbelt.com/product/tool-bags/6104-bag.html

A couple of years ago, I had the 1576 Pro Commercial padded nylon tool pouch (in a plant), but found it to be too big for construction.
http://www.bestbelt.com/product/tool-bags/1576-toolbag.html

I recently upped to the 6104 compact leather double pouch, from the 5019 leather single utility pouch. 

Nylon is lighter, but can be a bit more floppy. Occidental is the best in the business, in my opinion.

MADE IN USA !!

(Oh, the 1579 has a full leather bottom inside for durability).


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

I use a Carhartt Apron with a small Greenlee pouch on the side. In the pouch I keep my linesman pliers, straight screwdriver, 10in1 screwdriver, and Fluke tick tracer. In the apron I keep strippers and extra locknuts in one pocket, redheads and ground screws in another pocket, 3M red/yellow wirenuts in the small pocket, and 3M blue/orange wirenuts in the other small pocket.

I don't carry a wallet so both back pockets are open, I use them to carry any other tools I need.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*Occidental belt, mentioned above*

Ace Tool online is where I purchased the pieces. www.acetoolonline.com

































All U.S. made.
Heavier than the Carhartt apron, but I have issues with the Carhartt...


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

:thumbup:nice set BP i have been looking at a set up by boulder bag that looks similar


----------



## van2977 (Jan 13, 2010)

BP_redbear said:


> Ace Tool online is where I purchased the pieces. www.acetoolonline.com
> 
> View attachment 2800
> 
> ...





Nice belt set. No offense but it seems like a lot of belt for a pocket full of tools. I would hope ther is some more stuff in that tool box.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

van2977 said:


> Nice belt set. No offense but it seems like a lot of belt for a pocket full of tools. I would hope ther is some more stuff in that tool box.


Haha. Indeed, it's pretty empty. That's all that I have needed for the job that I am on at the present... well, actually, I have also been carrying a hammer, Roto-Split, ruler...

I learned to carry only what I need for that given task, or that day. Believe me, it gets more full on a regular basis.


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

BP_redbear said:


> I learned to carry only what I need for that given task


Same here!! That's why I end up getting by with just the apron or many times just my back pockets.

Many tasks only require 3-4 tools. A lot of times you can leave some tools on the vice (file, reamer, etc.) or the cart that you are working off of.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> PC9460, how is it that you're supposedly in China, but you're posting with an IP address from the east coast of the United States?
> 
> Oh, short video for you:


Now that I am paying attention, I feel like I should shower after one of this posters posts. Not really trying to be an a**, but is this within the site rules? Seems like to steal more mfg from this country, it ought to be harder to do. Just my .02.

There is another oem on this site I'm sure you know, and it is with respect, contribution to the site, and a domestic mfg to boot. 

If they do not go away, how about a name change to double not spy?


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*Carhartt apron, modified*

A few months ago, I decided to seriously give the Carhartt 'Nail Apron' a go.

What i liked about it, is its light weight. And, that it puts parts right in front, easy to grab from the front pockets.

One of the things that I disliked about it, is that all the weight is in the front (obviously). This seemed to put a strain on my lower back that I don't notice with a tool belt and pouches.

Another dislike that I had with it, (in its original configuration) is that the pockets are too big and tools flop around and fall over. Some tools are just small enough to lay right down at the bottom of the pocket. Very annoying.

And, yet another dislike, is the way tools would poke me in the gut when squatting down or bending over. I tried to keep a pencil in the center pocket. Seems like this pocket is designed for driver bits, not pencils. Talk about getting poked!

Well, anyway, the modifications that I made to it were done maybe 2 or 3 weeks into its use. What I did was stitch, by hand, the corners of the rear pockets to keep tools from getting down into the corners and falling over. Also, I stitched separations into the rear pockets to make two pockets out of each rear pocket. Each separation will fit a linemans, or channellocks, folding ruler, etc.

I also used a back pad for a tool belt by Occidental Leather, which spread out the weight a bit more on my back.

Well, after having a 'routine' procedure in a medical office, that 'you'll have NO problems with'... I can't have anything bumping against me in the lower, middle, front area there...

So I went back the the belt and pouches.

I thought some people may be interested in the modifications that I did. Too bad Carhartt doesn't offer a version of their apron like this. Maybe I'm just wierd. I know that I can be a 'little' obsessive... :whistling2:

































Maybe I can sell the mods to Carhartt...


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> I thought some people may be interested in the modifications that I did. Too bad Carhartt doesn't offer a version of their apron like this. Maybe I'm just wierd. I know that I can be a 'little' obsessive... :whistling2:


:thumbsup:

I like seeing things like that personally. 


Since this is a tool belt thread, I'm going to take a run down to the hardware store tomorrow and buy a new leather belt and leather suspenders that go with it. I know a few guys in other trades that use a similar system and swear by it, so I figured I'd give it a shot. I was doing 10hr days the last 6 months and some days the tool belt was just wearing me down. So I figured I'll try to lighten the load a little and try something new.

I was at the hardware store an hour before closing today just to get out of the house, but I was short on cash to buy the thing, I had ordered a couple Milwaukee tools they didn't have in stock and noticed the belt/suspenders after pre-paying for the order. I was about $30 short and didn't want to use my credit card, I only use that for gas and online purchases, I prefer cash.

So I'll go back tomorrow, try it out and if it fits I'll post pics in the afternoon.


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

I modified my original Carhartt Apron by putting those ironed on patches underneath because the tools wore holes right thru. But since then, I use the small pouch on the side for my tools. Other than a pair of strippers, the only thing I use the apron for is material.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

So I picked up that tool belt and the suspenders today. Its made by Task tools, a Canadian company. None of that nasty crap I keep running into from places like China, India or the US. (just kidding)

....probably :laughing:

The pouches on it right now were just so I could get a feel for it with some weight and to make adjusting all the straps easier. I'll be cutting a way a few feet of excess. The thing was made with enough spare to fit a real lardass. I got interrupted by some unexpected company and never got back to getting it properly set up. 

I always was curious weather it would actually be worth the cost to buy one of these setups, but the price difference between this and the usual stuff was always big enough to make me put it off. Definitely not cheap. I'm not done adjusting the thing but I couldn't believe how comfortable it felt right away even before making any initial adjustments.

Seeing how I like it at the end of a long day will be the real test but I think I'm going to really like this one.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I think there was another tool belt thread not too long ago but...
I think I posted this before. I've had these for quite a few years.
Other side of the bag carries hammer, flashlight, level, needle nose and misc. stuff.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

here is the pouch I have been using for a while. I hate carrying my big greenlee bag around so I put the basics, or whatever I need in here.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Mike_586 said:


> So I picked up that tool belt and the suspenders today. Its made by Task tools, a Canadian company. None of that nasty crap I keep running into...


Occidental Leather, from one of those 'nasty' places mentioned (USA haha), makes a beltless suspenders system. I wonder how well their rigs work.

Let us know how you like your new setup.

I see that bag says Kunys on it. Isn't that Canadian for CLC? Are Kunys made in Canada?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> Occidental Leather, from one of those 'nasty' places mentioned (USA haha), makes a beltless suspenders system. I wonder how well their rigs work.
> 
> Let us know how you like your new setup.
> 
> I see that bag says Kunys on it. Isn't that Canadian for CLC? Are Kunys made in Canada?


 
Some of their stuff is, I know their leather pouches are. IMO they are not as well made as Ideal's pouches which are also made in Canada. I have always had good luck with Ideal's pouches, good quality stuff.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*Nicholas belt pouch*

(probably 15 years old)

I kind of disregarded this belt without giving it a 2nd thought. I have actually been using it for a couple weeks now.

Similar to the Carhartt, only better, in my opinion. Not much heavier (in weight - much more durable), pockets stay open better. Pencil/tool pockets at each side (not in the center), better hammer loop, tape measure pocket, and open in the center.

I seem to stay cooler than with the Carhartt, if ya know what I mean!


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

This is what I wear :thumbsup:

http://simplifiedsafety.com/store/p...ipment/tool-belts/tool-vest-vest-tech-v2.html


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

administr8tor said:


> This is what I wear :thumbsup:
> 
> http://simplifiedsafety.com/store/p...ipment/tool-belts/tool-vest-vest-tech-v2.html


I have always wondered about these things - how do you go when climbing up into a roofspace or bending down to pick other stuff up? I have this mental image of someone constantly putting screwdrivers and pliers back into the vest pockets after they have all fallen out and hit the floor.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Marcus said:


> I have always wondered about these things - how do you go when climbing up into a roofspace or bending down to pick other stuff up? I have this mental image of someone constantly putting screwdrivers and pliers back into the vest pockets after they have all fallen out and hit the floor.


Usually I take my bags off before I go crawling around in places I barely can fit. 
Tools in a box, or a plastic bag along with the material i need.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I think there was another tool belt thread not too long ago but...
> I think I posted this before. I've had these for quite a few years.
> Other side of the bag carries hammer, flashlight, level, needle nose and misc. stuff.


Ditto. Inexpensive, good.

A word to the wise. If you have a 32" waist, don't special order the "small" belt, special order the "medium" belt from CLC. I got completely sick of the one size fits all belt giving me trouble and looked at their sizing table and ordered a small. Now I suck in to get the first hole.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Marcus said:


> I have always wondered about these things - how do you go when climbing up into a roofspace or bending down to pick other stuff up? I have this mental image of someone constantly putting screwdrivers and pliers back into the vest pockets after they have all fallen out and hit the floor.



The pockets are angled so nothing falls out bending over or squatting down only the hammer gets a little wacky when squatting, other than that it's GREAT!!! 

I haven't done the attic crawl with it & I won't it holds more stuff than I could ever use in an attic.

There is a good video on the website that shows all the details, you should watch it. :thumbsup:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

deleted by self


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Here is my set up, take some of the stuff out for RI's.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> Occidental Leather, from one of those 'nasty' places mentioned (USA haha), makes a beltless suspenders system. I wonder how well their rigs work.
> 
> Let us know how you like your new setup.
> 
> I see that bag says Kunys on it. Isn't that Canadian for CLC? Are Kunys made in Canada?


Yeah I'm not sure where the Kunys stuff is made but either it was a Canadian company that got absorbed by CLC or was just a marketing tool of CLC's that they created. I really don't know.

As far as the Task stuff goes, I've only gotten a couple days use out of it so far. Since buying it I've been off for a week and I was working in electrical rooms the whole time so the belt never even came out of the truck.

When I get some real use out of the thing, I'll let you know how its working out


----------



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

*nice belt*



mikeg_05 said:


> Here is my set up, take some of the stuff out for RI's.


hey mike_05 hows that belt on your back looking at getting on of those gatorback belts


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

It works pretty good. I am still considering getting some suspenders for it, I don't want to, makes me feel restricted in my movement. The belt itself is pretty good quality I have had it for about 3.5 years and its still in good shape.


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

file:///D:/DCIM/100NIKON/DSCN1080.JPG file:///D:/DCIM/100NIKON/DSCN1083.JPG


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

this is my belt


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Love the old Klein bag.
Don't like the canvas ones too much.


----------



## bgreen1922 (Apr 14, 2010)

Does that vest get pretty warm? I am always hot as it is but that looks more comfortable than a belt but I dont want to over heat.


----------



## bgreen1922 (Apr 14, 2010)

administr8tor said:


> The pockets are angled so nothing falls out bending over or squatting down only the hammer gets a little wacky when squatting, other than that it's GREAT!!!
> 
> I haven't done the attic crawl with it & I won't it holds more stuff than I could ever use in an attic.
> 
> There is a good video on the website that shows all the details, you should watch it. :thumbsup:


 
Does that vest get pretty warm? I am always hot as it is but that looks more comfortable than a belt but I dont want to over heat.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike_586 said:


> So I picked up that tool belt and the suspenders today. Its made by Task tools, a Canadian company. None of that nasty crap I keep running into from places like China, India or the US. (just kidding)
> 
> ....probably :laughing:
> 
> ...


that leather alone ways 20lb.s!


----------

